# I am a Malayali......



## NucleusKore (Sep 16, 2007)

This is a nice song, sung to the tune of I want to break free by Queen
*www.zshare.net/audio/607257772bfb77cb/

and another
hotel keralafonia.mp3 - 4.61MB

Yes and it not ILLEGAL mp3


----------



## mailtorahul007 (Sep 16, 2007)

Evide chennalum malayaalikal kaanum.....thats COSMIC LAW...............hihihi


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 16, 2007)

Cool man.. lol..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 16, 2007)

moshamilla.....iniyum undo???????[not bad  keep it up]  

do ya do it urself????[thanneyano cheythathu]??


----------



## praka123 (Sep 17, 2007)

after sardar's,it is Malayali's who are pointed   

does mangalorean knows Malayalam?No I suppose 
tuluva's may understand.

but many a thinks are true with average malayali spitting and boozing and wearing  Lungi and english pronounciation 
but dont take it seriously!already some hindi movies also portrays malayalee's as comical 
Me?dont care...simbil.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 17, 2007)

@praka123
simbil means wearing Lungi and english pronounciation ?? 
Here computer freaks are not considered simple.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 17, 2007)

@aravind - I got this by email from a friend
@praka - Mangalorean's do not know Malayalam in general, unless they're into business (its not required yet as Mangalore is still a part of Karnataka State....hehe).
Now as for the spitting and boozing, its seen in all states of this country, nothing unique to malayalis. This song is meant to be taken lightly.


----------



## mailtorahul007 (Sep 17, 2007)

The comical malayalles are a product of THE MASTER OF COPIYADI....Priyadarshan....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 29, 2007)

navavalsarashamsakal


----------



## praka123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Navavatsara aasamsakal ellavarkkum!Jan 1st'kku kudichu bike odich kuzhiyil viizhathe Bhagawan rakshikkatte


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Dec 30, 2007)

puthuvatsara ashamsakal to all digit members from nitin issac joy...........


kutichhu bodamillate vazhyil kiddanal muncipality etteduthukollum......

Eyalu kashtappedenta.............


----------



## x3060 (Dec 30, 2007)

oruikkal, laletten ennodu chothichu, "digitinde achhan aaranennu"...

ninjal illathe enikkenthakoosham...


ellavarkkum, ende sneham niranja "puthuvalsara aashamsakal".


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 30, 2007)

> Naalayoo mattanaaloo eppa veenamengilum aaaikyoo, njangal aarum ethiru paranjillaloo


lolz
enikkum ethironnum illa


----------



## x3060 (Dec 30, 2007)

puthiya cinema "kadhaparayumbool" kandoo?????

nalla padam..., dont miss it

flash, dileep's movie , ellaam kathi, so dont miss this one..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 30, 2007)

enikku malayalam padam pothuve kalippa
only like few of them. Will defenitely try "kadhaparayumbool". 
try cheythu nokkam. happy days kando? nalla padama


----------



## x3060 (Dec 30, 2007)

njan puthiya oru padangalum kaanaarilla

hindi, tamil, english, all waist.

malayalam is far better in that case, but still its no way near to 80-90 time.

98 vare nalla kaalamayirunnu, athinu sheesham kathi..


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (Dec 30, 2007)

Entharide ithu.. thalle.. yevde chellakilikalonnum ille aliya??

aaaaa enthu kuntham enkillum aavate.

AAA paranjapole.. puthu valsarashamsakal yella chettan maarkum.


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Dec 31, 2007)

യവന് പുള്ളിപുലിയാണ് ..............


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 31, 2007)

@bigdaddy486
enthupati?


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

ahtey, kooray kuthukal kanunundu...


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

actually @other Kolayali's ( ) ur supposed to have unicode malayalam font installed.if not download and install to read "Yavan Pullipuliyanu" in Malayalam 
install :
 AnjaliOldLipi-0.730.ttf 
Rachana_w01.ttf
MLRV0NTT.TTF (revathi) for seeing the malayalam portions.Linux users,just apt-get install ttf-malayalam-fonts or for all indic langs apt-get install ttf-indic-fonts 

@nitinissacjoy:Athey Mone,Namukke... English'l Ezhutham,illengil ivideyulla Englishkarku Onnum Manasilavilla!


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 31, 2007)

al.beenli ki.calm .glac. jakel ale ale  dankb tril kickeil kodaric neckyfo do.geo.hal 4.ladnbil xenandal Kal


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

^yeah...come to south and see!many people are teasing u hindi speakers the same way!  and esp those BIMARU's


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 31, 2007)

i m in south only n that thing u mentioned really sucks. in northern states every1 respects others languages WHICH IS NOT PRESENT IN SOUTH


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

dont u know that Bangalore is a cosmopolitan city with hindi speakers!come to some Tamil Nad,Kerala,interiror Karnataka or Andhra and try ur Hindi stubbornness!that sucks!a common Language for whole world is available that is English and most people in south can communicate with half English and hand expressions!


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

anutha thallinulla ellaaa koolum othuvarunnundu...

new year thalennu veruthey vazhakidenoo?????


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

^njaan pillere adikkarilla


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 31, 2007)

thats wat i say. why do they hate hindi so much. they are ready to communicate in english (which is a foreign language) but they hate the national mother language hindi.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

avan ende kaiyeeenuu thallu vangikkum...
uchaa samayathu ooronuu thallundaakkan vanoolum.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

@fun2sh:We,south Indians most(read 90%) consider Hindi as a foreign language which has no relation as is with English.We hate Hindi imposition by central government,ur lucky as u stay in South India's "north indian" city.come out of the shoes to see the world!we NEVER wanted Hindi imposition.there are already lot of anti-hindi movements in southern states and many are killed by central government.
next time think south indians as someone who are having a distinct and different culture.
We never wants Hindi=it is equivalent to chinese.OK?go with ur hindi to Punjab,delhi,ncr or up,bihar etc.dont force and expect hindi be talked in south india as some mad hindians made india's national lang Hindi?actually Indias official language is English.

only 40% of population *may* understand (H)indi!next time learn kannada and talk in that language in bangalore  Be in Rome,Live like a Roman holds true for you ppl too!

the solution is:if ur in south(not hyderabad),either learn to communicate in state's native language(for eg:kannada) or try English,but NEVER force Hindi on US>

OK.read the sentiments of South people and the language issue in one of the locked threads:
*what should be india's national language.*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=298707#post298707


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

hey manushyaaa, veruthey pookunna maadinde chandhikettu thondellay....

aduthaa ban odenay undaavum


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 31, 2007)

@prakka 
ppl like u only make south india sucks!


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

^thank you for the compliment


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

mathi.., allelu veruthey vazhakkundaavum.....
paavam jeevichu poikkottey.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

avan ee threadil vannu ennathina vela vekkane? payyan full vadakke indiyail kazhinjittu Southil vannathanu!Bangalore-lo Hyderabad lo okke Hindi paranjal manassilakumayirikkum.pakshe,Kochiyilo,TVMlo,CBElo,Chennailo onnum Hindi chelavakilla.vallo lorry drivers-no matto ariyuvaarikkum.avante oru national language!English ullappo namukku Lokam muzhuvanum communication easy aanu,Indiayil matram samsaarikkan enthinu Hindi! 

Njann ii parayunnathu,Enikku Hindi,Tamil,Kannada ariyam;aa experiance vechittu aanu.ee Hindikkarku avaroru elitist class aanennu oru thonnalunde.pratyekichum Punjabi,Delhi area aalkkar!athu theerthu kodukkanom!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 31, 2007)

muzhuval digit forathil ee oru thredil malayalam paranjal avanentha? [edit cheythekkam ennu karuthi]
kollam prakash, avanu athu thanne venam.

@x3060 
karalathil evideya veedu? njan ktm.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

alieya veruthey moopikkalee . . 
njaan palakkad ninna . . eppol tvm , free lance work cheiyunnu .adutha month banglore poonu. avidey valla companyilum kittumoonnu nookkanam . . 
post production field (after effects , combustion , fusion ).


----------



## hahahari (Dec 31, 2007)

Guys look at me, a malayali in chennai.........so I am perfect in malayalam and tamil...but still am perfectly at ease with Hindi[Central govt school and hindi speaking area].......because of the internet and the number of english movies....I consider myself quite good in English [I have no accent........maybe a lil bit of american accent].....but I can still spit out Malayali.....tamil...........hindi....american.....Black....and italian accent of english............Its all about passion for the language 

Internet is not a place where language is a barrier. So good job OP


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

mathi , veruthey vadi koduthu adivaangikklee. . 
etho oruthan enthangandu paranju. athu solve aavukayum cheithu. . 
veruthey shavam
kuthipokkanoo?

alley praka  . . nammalaayittu ee thread nashippikaandaa.


----------



## mailtorahul007 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thalle.....new year nu ini 1 hour maathram.....

njan ippole oru kochu "THAMARA"  aayi....

""Maanasamayine varoooooooooooooooooo,.....madhuram.........////".....

Prakash chettayee.....njan jus 18 kms away frm u ....@TDPA..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

nucleus, ninake malayalam ariyo? evede malayalees quite a few und.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

Vaa mone!just 4 peg honeybee brandee+2 peg OCR=newyear welcome adichu kirungi irikkeyanivide!mon vaa...namakku kathi vekkam!
ANYWAYS HAPPY NEWYEAR 2008 TO ALL MALAYALIS,KOLAYALIS,ERAPPALIS,NEPPALIS  drive cautiesly!you have to reach home!  Makkalarum vaalu vechu ente maanam kedutharuthe!!!!!

Nuclescore got some anti-malayalee parody English song!he hates Malayalee Students I suppose!also as our med students  are flooding manipal,mangalore and erstwhile in Udupi law college(now it transformed into Vaikuntha Baliga memorial law college  )
afterall we,Malayalees are the disturbing neighbours of Karnataka and Tamilnad!!!HEHEHEHEHEHE! 8)

editsorry doc for the words!

//i am now floating in drinks!again welcoming 2009!errrrrr...2008!


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 1, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ..........he hates Malayalee Students I suppose!...........



Don't suppose such bullshit without checking with my Malayalee Students.
Happy New Year


----------



## sreevirus (Jan 1, 2008)

And while we're at it, check this out too:

*youtube.com/watch?v=Z-OutHnlOhM

*youtube.com/watch?v=R6wbNbOOCCA

Oh BTW, before some malayalees take offence at me for posting this, just know that I'm a mallu too. (And I have the capability to laugh at myself.)


----------



## din (Jan 1, 2008)

Puthu varsha aasamsakal - from another proud malayali


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 1, 2008)

These many mallus in the forum! Any more?
Baap re, yeh kya ho raha hai?

Happy New Year, guyz!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 1, 2008)

^^evade und alo


----------



## praka123 (Jan 1, 2008)

@nucleuscore:I am sorry  i am drank yesterday.no offense please


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 1, 2008)

praka123 said:


> after sardar's,it is Malayali's who are pointed
> 
> does mangalorean knows Malayalam?No I suppose
> tuluva's may understand.



My bro-in-law works at A B Shetty Dental College, that's near the Kerala border, he knows Malayalam, as do most ppl working there because the patients refuse to speak any other language 

PS: Anyone heard Hotel Keralafonication?? I'll upload it soon
Here's the link *www.zshare.net/audio/60790059264768/


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 1, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @nucleuscore:I am sorry  i am drank yesterday.no offense please



No problemo


----------



## talkingcomet (Jan 1, 2008)

man!! this much malayalees here..!!
we are everywhere!!!


----------



## x3060 (Jan 1, 2008)

"chandrans thattukada "


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 1, 2008)

U know this story? i think most of u knew it, but this for those who dun know.
Once three people met. They were from US, Japan, Arabi nd another was a mallu. They were travelling in a ship. The US guy started to throw $ into oceans saying, we've lots of them in r country. Seein this the Japanese began to throw mobile, video games etc into ocean saying the same. Mallu began to sweat, nd began to throw coconuts into ocean d said dat we've lots of dem. Suddenly the Arabi threw that mallu into ocean we've lots of dem in r nation.


----------



## hahahari (Jan 1, 2008)

makalae verae pani undengil poi nokie.........idhu vellde bore aye keto


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 1, 2008)

x3060 said:


> "chandrans thattukada "


etha tatu kadayude padam....puli eppo valiya nilyilaa

*img107.imageshack.us/img107/7450/moon2gd8.th.jpg


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 1, 2008)

ippol newyorkil vare nammude bus service thudangi
*img265.imageshack.us/img265/8765/karelaxpressrb8.th.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Jan 1, 2008)

Malayalikalil Pakshe,Valiya Kotishwaranman illa!Athe Samayam Gujartikalum Punjabikalum evide chennalum valiya Nilyailethum.pakshe malayalis will remain as they are eventhough they work very hard in gulf etc  just a POV


----------



## x3060 (Jan 1, 2008)

kolaamm. . nannaairikkunnu . .

njan innu puthya dvds vaangi
oorkapurathu
no20 madras mail
aanaval mothiram
thalavattam
mayavi
his highness abdullah
midhunam
in harihar nagar
 . . 
thooval sparsham vallaedathum kittanundoo ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 1, 2008)

x3060 said:


> kolaamm. . nannaairikkunnu . .
> thooval sparsham vallaedathum kittanundoo ?


enthu thonnivasamanu parayunne?


----------



## x3060 (Jan 1, 2008)

lol , njan sradhichilla...

ok "thooval sparsham" movie dvd , enthaa mathiyooo


----------



## praka123 (Jan 1, 2008)

^why wasting time for thoovalsparsham,go watch Hey baby(hindi) by the same  else get the original 1986 English film


----------



## x3060 (Jan 1, 2008)

i have seen both, pakshe malayali vatkarichu kaanaan nalla rasamundu...

"dhukka bhaaram chumakunna dushakunamaanu njan,
chillu meedayilirunnenee kallareyalle kingini...."


also "pattana pravesham" dvd , any chance ?. i have the other two .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 1, 2008)

in an interview after the twenty twenty worldcup, MS Dhoni, Indian captain, when asked about Misbah's ultimate mistake, dhoni replies, "Misbah bhai told me that he is going to hit the ball where there is nobody. Thats where he went wrong. He forgot that there is a malayali in every corner of the world. And yes, there was sreesanth waiting for the ball near the boundry and caught it."

Hey, we are everywere

PS: Offitially, I am an english man, a malayalee, a kanadiga, a tamilian, a hindi boy and a sanskrit pundit.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 1, 2008)

@shreevirus:i saw the utube vids u gave links.the first one FTW!really no offense will take it as a joke!

talking frankly:
but as _sadharana_ Malayalis,we used to tease in college's,work place etc every other state ppl teasing their "weak points" the most teased one are Tamil(pa****),Andhra(gul*i),Karnataka(karnataka <pa****> and northies(many!)!  just want to tell the reality!well some eliteness we too feel as Malayalis JFYI non-malayalees  but sure no offenses!we are Indians and we will be always divided as it is! we will make more states and union territories by the rulers(divide & rule!)


----------



## x3060 (Jan 1, 2008)

aa paranjathu sheriyaa . . .

@metal . . officially i am a humanbeing 

unofficially you all knows me as devil , god , light , . . njan oru prasthanamaakunnu . . 
sorry enikku pukazthi samsarikkunnathu ishtamalla


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 1, 2008)

x3060 said:


> "dhukka bhaaram chumakunna dushakunamaanu njan,
> chillu meedayilirunnenee kallareyalle kingini...."


LOLZ

"ennallangil naale varum......naleyallangil
mattanna varum toni kutta...."

another innecent  special


----------



## x3060 (Jan 1, 2008)

no 20 . . . 
gaana loola veedhikalil veenuvoothum aatidayan . . 
sidhique (mookilla rajyathu)
kandittundoo ,thakarppan padamaa . .

"bar . . beer ",same movie . . kodichittulla seen kaananam .


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 1, 2008)

^kanditundaiii, oruvitam ella malyala cinemakalum,(90's)...


How many kilometers from washington DC to Miami beach..?

""ha!ha!ha! I am the answer...I am the answer
Kilometres and kilometres.. in these days of degenerating decency of Miami beach to Washington DC when diplomacy and duplicity become interchangeable from complicated America to America!! ""You talk too much...I kick your face and get out...You talking nonsense in the house of my wife mother and father!! Uncle him send out..outhouse..go..go away..""Go away stupid....In this house of my wife and daughter, you will not see any minute of the today....
GET OUT HOUSE...
Erangippodaaa.."


^lol...n this one frm ur signature , ethu block buster hitaa, ayyooo cheerikaan vayeeeee...


----------



## x3060 (Jan 1, 2008)

aa sceneilu oru dialogue koodiyunde . . "for horror ". . 
it should be there in you tube or google video .


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

ROFLMAO on "How many kilometers are there from washington Dc to Miami beach?????" answer !
@zyberboy :maashe,oru line vittu poyi!:

Really,Jagathi's delivering of same tone after Lal's dialogue is better


----------



## x3060 (Jan 2, 2008)

athu avan ezhuthi cheerthitunde . but any ways the whole sequence is superb


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lal's answer on same film "where are u residing in USA?"
Ans:American Junction.


----------



## x3060 (Jan 2, 2008)

oh yes . . 
athu pooley jagathi special from thalavattom . . "njan ariyan meelanjittu chothikkuva , thaan aaruva "


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

^LOL 
Seems u likes old Malayalam movies!.
my favourite comedy actor is Jagathi!NO ONE in Any Indian Films can enjoy people as he does!many tamil,kannada friends of mine enjoyed Jagathi's Comedies! 
Do u remember his first comedy acting?It is in "kari puranda Jeevithangal" *ing Prem naseer,Jayan(chuk norris of kerala!) and in the film jagathi is begging to mother sukumari to let him marry that Fatty comical lady actress from Hindi(in films like Ek Dujey Ke Liye..)


----------



## x3060 (Jan 2, 2008)

i love all the movies from 80s to 95 may be . . at the max till 98 after that its all crap . . and yup, no one can please audience like him . . he is the KING.


----------



## talkingcomet (Jan 2, 2008)

a perfect bandwidth wastage!!
what are we discussing about??


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 2, 2008)

praka123 said:


> Lal's answer on same film "where are u residing in USA?"
> Ans:American Junction.


athu marannu



talkingcomet said:


> a perfect bandwidth wastage!!
> what are we discussing about??


malayalam marannu poyo?...


----------



## x3060 (Jan 2, 2008)

paavam chekkan , basha poolum marannu


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

@talkingcomet:we are increasing our movie knowledge..soon expect a Digit-malayalam film directed by..... 

Kettile Kottayathoru Mootha Pillechan ...  Pillechanao atho....Achayanano?Boradichyu Illiyo?  
BTW,its really nice to hear Kottayam Malayalam!you can say it is like what we say..."Acchadi Bhasha"  Nice!


----------



## x3060 (Jan 2, 2008)

achadi bashaye kurichu paranjappala oru kariyam orthe . . . "payyan kadakal" vaichittundoo? excellent book , a must read , should i say


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

^njaan vaayikkarilla  kaanare Ullu!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 2, 2008)

vaayichariyathavan kandariyum
kandariyathavan kondariyum


----------



## x3060 (Jan 2, 2008)

kondariyathavanoo . . ?


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Jan 4, 2008)

Anubhavichariyum..................


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 4, 2008)

marakkan aavathe anubhavam vallathum undo?


----------



## x3060 (Jan 5, 2008)

nijgal aarengilum keralathil eppol undo????

aarengilum bangaloril ???, ee masam njan avidey varan sadhyatha undu...


----------



## praka123 (Jan 5, 2008)

^Mazha Peyyan Sathyathatha undennu parayanapole 
 O!Malayalikalellam porathu pokana karanamayirikum Keralathil Malayalikal undonnu chodiche,alle chullans?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 5, 2008)

x3060 said:


> aarengilum bangaloril ???, ee masam njan avidey varan sadhyatha undu...


 "Naalayoo mattanaaloo eppa veenamengilum aaaikyoo, njangal aarum ethiru paranjillaloo"


----------



## x3060 (Jan 5, 2008)

you talking nonsense in the house of my wife daughter and family....


----------



## praka123 (Jan 28, 2008)

^gave a Jump Start  to the sleeping thread


----------



## praka123 (Feb 3, 2008)

found this interesting;only read below things if ur a mal or tam :


> *Is Bruce Lee  					a Malaya Lee?* What is Bruce  					Lee's favorite weapon?
> Kodaa Lee
> 
> According to Bruce Lee, which is the Venomous snake?
> ...


LOL!
*malayalam.jokesfromindia.com/brucelee.htm


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 3, 2008)

kollam
there are many ontold Lees out there
what do nattukaar calls him?
t****Lee


----------



## sasi2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

i am also a malayali


----------



## praka123 (Feb 3, 2008)

^I though u were a Kolayali 
BTW,where are u from?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 3, 2008)

"I am a Malayali......"  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/109.gif


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 4, 2008)

Count me in tooo....njanum unde!


----------



## m-jeri (Feb 4, 2008)

Namaskaaaaaram..........

enthundu kuttikale visheshams????

rockin hell ha....no ppl in the world could get rid of mallus....LOL,,,


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 4, 2008)

@praka123

r u a Malayali cat??...... ..!!!. Is that ur cat on ur avatar?? I like cats very much


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^I am not a Malayali cat,a Malayali


----------



## narangz (Feb 4, 2008)

Came by mistake... Can't understand a thing


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 4, 2008)

@praka

ma frnd dOm1naTOr too is a cat lover....


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^Oh!where are u from?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 4, 2008)

^^Puthupally, Kottayam......dOm1naTOr's classmate and teammate


----------



## thoma.anish (Feb 5, 2008)

Guys 

" adipoli thread"

kudos to everyone


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 5, 2008)

who said im a cat lover? im a RAT lover.....
pakshe athu ente weakness alla

ente ore oru weakness is my GF


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 5, 2008)

^^ enna mone ???...!!!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/104.gif   don't simply lie ma bro........*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/68.gif


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

Inthendanu?Randu perum Oralano ?  

anyway's anybody saw latest movies?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 6, 2008)

he's my friend nd we study on same batch on engg, nd he seems to know much bout me.....
pakshe sathyam ariyillalo.....bout ma GF
And maybe she also dun know whats the real deal

this' me  *www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=11549297293797277037
nd this him *www.orkut.com/Profile.aspx?uid=12572820402360524930


----------



## praka123 (Feb 6, 2008)

Okey!  u both are from Puthupilly;right?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 6, 2008)

No, me from Kottayam town[Karapuzha actually].


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 6, 2008)

@prakash

if u r interseted plz gimme ur orkut profile lnk...


----------



## praka123 (Feb 6, 2008)

well,I have visited ur profile  find me  

@jin: my brother-in-law is from Mammood(via Puthupilly).and my Tharavadu is in Paika,Pala.So,may be me too belongs to u kottyam guys


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 6, 2008)

^^*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## praka123 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Miss Kerala?*

*Old news:-*
Miss kerala 2007?shame on Jury  there are many beautiful girls there..still they gave to undeserved!

see the winner below?she deserved this?NO!

*img408.imageshack.us/img408/1083/01rz2.jpg


other pics:-
*img408.imageshack.us/img408/6931/showletter012ll7.jpg

*img408.imageshack.us/img408/1281/showletter009kh7.jpg


BLACK BEAUTY 
*img408.imageshack.us/img408/6066/showletter003my1.jpg
more here:
*timepass.onlyfanpics.com/?fwmisskerala2007
*mallustars.blogspot.com/2007/04/miss-kerala-2007-photos.html


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 28, 2008)

To the person who lives in Puthupally  . You live only a few kms away from my House .


----------



## jithudigitised (Mar 28, 2008)

thalle kallipukale thanne....evide chenalumm kanummallo malayalikaluu..... shedaa ennalum njan ethrayum naal ee thread engane miss cheythuu..... ente oru karyammeee....hehe


----------



## legolas (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Miss Kerala?*



praka123 said:


> *Old news:-*
> Miss kerala 2007?shame on Jury  there are many beautiful girls there..still they gave to undeserved!
> see the winner below?she deserved this?NO!
> *img408.imageshack.us/img408/1083/01rz2.jpg


Holy Crap!!!  MISS HOMELY.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 28, 2008)

^male-ish female?  BTW,Rosemary Jojo is cute  even that black girl is...HOT 8)


----------



## legolas (Mar 28, 2008)

^ ^ yeahhhhh


----------



## jithudigitised (Mar 28, 2008)

that black girl previous miss kerala ..i thinkk


----------



## praka123 (Mar 28, 2008)

^Ermm..really?I dont think so


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 28, 2008)

@FilledVoid
hi, jinmatt is from puthupally
and me from Karapuzha...KTM

And there are lots more cuter gals in my college nd locality...nd i already ranked them as miss kerala, India etc taking many factors into consideration


----------



## praka123 (Mar 29, 2008)

^HAHAHA!I miss the good ol' college days


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Mar 29, 2008)

Is there anyone from kothamangalam????


----------



## jithudigitised (Mar 31, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^HAHAHA!I miss the good ol' college days



+1 njaaanummm..


----------



## praka123 (Mar 31, 2008)

bigdaddy486 said:


> Is there anyone from kothamangalam????


why?Kothamangalam is near pudukotta,Tamil nadu  are u too from TN?
*pudukkottai.nic.in/pds.htm
*wikimapia.org/1394833/


----------



## leftalone (Apr 14, 2008)

njaanum oru malayalee thanneyaaneeeyyy


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 15, 2008)

how abt the original poster posting all the guys from kerala

their name and place in the first page....

it would be great..just like a directory.....

@nuclueus.....u did this..can ya????


----------



## praka123 (Apr 15, 2008)

^He is not


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Apr 15, 2008)

praka123 said:


> why?Kothamangalam is near pudukotta,Tamil nadu  are u too from TN?
> *pudukkottai.nic.in/pds.htm
> *wikimapia.org/1394833/




There is a Kothamangalam @ Ernakulam District Yaar..................................

I am from there............................. These day's, kothamangalam has undoubtly famous because of tragedic events such as a boat  fell down into a river @ Thattekad which is a part of kothamangalam. The boat carried about 200 children and i think 18 of them had died........

The next is there was a rally from congress @ pothanikkad which is a part of Kothamangalam and a lorry @ a speed of 50 kmph got hit into the rally and 7 of them died instantly.... haven't you reading newspapers????


----------



## praka123 (Apr 15, 2008)

So,ppl should not visit kothamangalam ? it is a dangerous place? so many ppl are killed there?


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 15, 2008)

^^...hmmmm


----------



## x3060 (Apr 15, 2008)

aiyoo . . ennale varan pattiella. . . ella malayalikalkkum ende hrudayam niranja vishu aashamsakal . .  . . vaikiyathil kshama chodikkunnu


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 15, 2008)

how was vishu guys?
its was not as gud as last year's for me.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 15, 2008)

Vishu?This time good!I nearly escaped from a crash.a boozed man just drove straight to my car near koravilingad!  !
and belated Vishu wishes to all Malayalees,Kolayalis,Nepalis,Era99alis....


----------



## x3060 (Apr 15, 2008)

kanikonna eethavana kittiyilla . . friendsnde koodeyayirunnu ethavana vishu . .


----------



## shaunak (May 30, 2009)

Hotel Kerelafornia....
Too good!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 30, 2009)

not Kerelafornia 
Kanikonna.... a kinda flower


----------



## x3060 (May 31, 2009)

areyum eppol kaanarillo....evedey ellarum?????


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 31, 2009)

njan ividaunde


----------



## R2K (May 31, 2009)

njanum


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 31, 2009)

hi...which place are u from??


----------



## x3060 (Jun 1, 2009)

ho..santhosham , korey aaayi aareyum ee threadil kaanarilla.


----------



## Nikhilcgnr (Jun 1, 2009)

hey friends plz check my new site www.nila.co.in, and plz join the community, its my gift to all of u people, i am going to east africa this 5th, nammudae mathram real community aayi maatam namukku ithinae, pm me if anyone wants to be as a admin of this site


----------



## Baker (Jun 2, 2009)

enthuvade ithu........... evide chenalummmm undavum.......


----------



## devilinearth (Jun 8, 2009)

njan vijarichilla ivide ithrekku malayalikal undennu...nice to meet u guys


----------



## Baker (Jun 8, 2009)

^^^
teerchayayummmmmmm............... 
orotarude username kandal vicharikum elavarum kombate alkarayirukum enu


----------



## Baker (Jun 8, 2009)

^^^
teerchayayummmmmmm............... 
orotarude username kandal vicharikum elavarum kombate alkarayirukum enu


----------



## R2K (Jun 8, 2009)

nee po mone dinesha..

ee boomiyil eveda poyalum avida oru malayali undavum

ellarum eth district la...


----------



## Baker (Jun 8, 2009)

am from thrissur


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 8, 2009)

kottayam


----------



## unni (Jun 8, 2009)

Njan parayilla (Kozhikoodalla)


----------



## R2K (Jun 8, 2009)

kannur


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 8, 2009)

Assamese


----------



## R2K (Jun 8, 2009)

^^^
neeyum malayali anno..........????.......


----------



## girish.g (Jun 8, 2009)

malayali living in gurgaon. mom from allepy and dad -chertala


----------



## Nuxer (Jun 9, 2009)

from Thiruvananthapuram.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 9, 2009)

njanu oldest malayalee ennu thonunnu. foruthil


----------



## x3060 (Jun 9, 2009)

athe


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 9, 2009)

oh, enikku vayya
njan oru sambhavamano?


----------



## R2K (Jun 9, 2009)

^^

lol.....nee oru valiya sambhavam thane.........pakshe enta athra varilla.....


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 9, 2009)

hmm...ellavarum sambhavam thanne


----------



## Nuxer (Jun 10, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> oh, enikku vayya
> njan oru sambhavamano?



sambhavam thanne, vere aarum illenkil


----------



## x3060 (Jun 10, 2009)

pakshe njan oru prasthanam thannaya .


----------



## ghosh.dll (Jun 10, 2009)

ങ്ഹും


----------



## Baker (Jun 10, 2009)

pine........ pudhiya vala padavum kando arengilum.....
passenger kollamenu parayunudallo..............


----------



## x3060 (Jun 11, 2009)

last kandathu...in hari har nagar 2...(kollilla)
aarengilum "sagar alias jackey kando????" ... oru reportum kittathukondu kandilla.

mmm.... passenger ??? cd kittumonnu nokette


----------



## Baker (Jun 11, 2009)

x3060 said:


> last kandathu...in hari har nagar 2...(kollilla)
> aarengilum "sagar alias jackey kando????" ... oru reportum kittathukondu kandilla.
> 
> mmm.... passenger ??? cd kittumonnu nokette



not even close to irupatham nootandu...........

pakshe  2 harihar nagar eniku valya kuzhapam toniyila (1st half)


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 11, 2009)

sagar elias kandu malayalam moviesinodu kalippayi.
engane full time avide irunathennu inikku mathrame ariyu[vayum nokuvarunnu].

inhari nagar valiya kuzhappam illarunnu.


----------



## x3060 (Jun 12, 2009)

ooo...thanks , appo samipa kalathu erangiya padam onnum kollilla alle...

to harihar nagar enikku sahichilla ....averu in harihar nagar inde peeru thanne nashipichu.

killukkam kilukilukkam pooley.

just aa in harihar nagar enna peeru kondaa odiyathu ennu thonnunnu.

love in singapore ..engeney unndu???

enneley "pachamarathanalil" kandu...first class movie ..must see one .
sreenivasan


----------



## Baker (Jun 12, 2009)

> love in singapore ..engeney unndu???



nala best talipolliya................


----------



## x3060 (Jun 13, 2009)

best...appo aa padavum kakandaa


----------

